# QLD: Laguna Bay 23Feb10. Spaniards, spaniards. Paradise?



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Pics up to 800 pixels wide. Please adjust browser window if necessary

I expected only three of us Noosa Yakkers to front this morning, jimbo, whalebait and I. In the event, we had three more. On my arrival at the beach carpark at about 0515 whalebait and jimbo were already rearing to go. As usual I wandered down to check out the surf break. Almost non existent... it should be an easy launch today.

At launch time we were happy to see that within a few hundred metres of the beach there were a couple of thousand terns in several clumps, wheeling and fluttering over breakfast baitfish. This boded well for the day. There's nothing like an easy meal to encourage the larger predators to come into the bay. A gentle southerly breeze in close hinted that things might be a bit choppy out at Sunshine Reef and there had been some discussion earlier about where we'd fish. In the end whalebait and jimbo opted to head for north Sunshine Reef (to the east), despite the breeze. I opted for Little Halls Reef (to the west) on a hunch that there may be pelagic predators hanging around there.

With so much bird activity right in close, how could anyone not be tempted to have a few casts before heading off to the chosen spot? Jimbo headed toward a huge flock hanging around the closest shark net while I happily finished my post launch preparations. I'd just rigged my casting outfit when there were several small splashes close by so I fired off a warming cast and immediately hooked up to what turned out to be a long tom, about 40-50 cm long and as skinny and wriggly as the beachworms I sometimes catch at A-Bay. There being no larger predators evident I soon put out the trolling outfit, armed with *that* lure again and turned toward LH Reef. On the radio I heard that jimbo and whalebait were on their way to their chosen reef.

Conditions were pleasant even though the humidity was quite high as demonstrated by the sweat accumulating on my brow. Wherever I looked I could see terns busily taking advantage of the bounty offered to them by the ocean.

A few minutes later the radio blared. It was doctor dog announcing that he'd just launched and that Stu and Wayne were in the carpark getting their yaks ready. After some discussion he opted to join me and mentioned that Stu and Wayne would be heading for Sunshine Reef, hopefully to meet up with jimbo and whalebait who know the reef pretty well.

Pretty soon, as I trolled along I began to see signs of larger fish -- their larger, isolated splashes a dead giveaway against the background of washing-machine like churning typically caused by the small mac tuna and leaping bonito. Clearly there were some larger predators here and this info was passed by radio to doctor dog. Once I got to the area around LH Reef, some 3.4km from launch, I was like a pensioner in an all-you-can-eat restaurant. All around there were tempting bust-ups and I couldn't decide which to head for first. The closest is the obvious choice and that was the one that usually got my attention. I could see the small mac tuna breaking clear of the surface but couldn't tempt them with my offerings. Never mind, I wasn't really interested in these little guys so I just plugged on, trolling gently and casting from time to time.

By 0730 doctor dog and I had joined up, just inshore from LH Reef. He'd caught and released a mac tuna which had taken his trolled lure. I still had nothing on the board. We headed toward one of the bigger patches of bait, noting occasional large and isolated splashes which were almost certainly bigger predators hunting down the mac tuna and the leaping bonito. As I recall doctor dog and I were a hundred metres or so apart, he slightly in front, heading south when my trolling outfit (Penn 320GTi overhead reel/Halco Laser Pro HB lure) growled. I called out to doc dog who acknowledged and continued his focus on the job at hand. This was no howling strike such as I'd expect if I'd become connected to one of the larger predators so, on picking up the rod I mentally tagged it as a small mac tuna, of which there were plenty nearby. Then the first run started. I changed my mind. Maybe this was a *big* mac tuna? I gained some line and suffered another fast, long run. Aha! Maybe a longtail tuna. The yak was being towed at a fair clip and by now I'd convinced myself that this was a longtail tuna and that I was probably in for a long fight. But it *had* taken my mackerel lure, now heavily scarred after a couple of interesting encounters.

At around the ten minute mark I spotted him -- a beautiful Spaniard. A couple of minutes later he was knackered and flopping along next to the kayak. The gaff went into the shoulder cleanly (left hand again) and I started to lift him in. There's something about catching big Spanish mackerel from a kayak -- something that usually results in the kayak angler letting out a huge whoop! I'm no different. I blurted out a radio message to Noosa Yakkers, some of whom were too far distant to receive the transmission, probably. "Big Spaniard!". Doctor dog paddled over. "Done it again, eh?". I smiled and asked if he'd mind taking some pics.









_0754hrs. One of doctor dog's pics._

Then I took a couple myself, just for the hell of it!








_0758hrs. Fitting a Spaniard into/onto an Espri kayak. Note tail rope._









_Why you need wire to safely take Spaniards._

Then doctor dog interrupted my photo session. He was only 20 or so metres away. "Pretty big shark here", he casually mentioned. I saw a couple of big swirls and took his word for it. About 3m long he reckoned, and it cruised around us for a couple of minutes. With that, and mainly because I didn't want to catch any more fish, I decided to call it a day. The GPS showed that I was 4.3km from the launch spot so I stowed the Spaniard and headed back to Middle Groyne, all the way passing feeding fish and wheeling terns. Possibly I could have trolled on the way back but I seriously didn't want or need to catch another Spaniard. This was enough for me, today.

Forty minutes or so later I was back at Middle Groyne where I stowed my gear and went in through an easy surf, putting a few more scratches on the yak when I grazed the rocks dodging a partly immersed, immobile and presumably deaf elderly lady right at the end of my run.









_Once ashore I managed to find a young lady (hey, it was still too early for most) who was delighted to hold the fish for the camera. "Oooh! Isn't it heavy?" (It went 1.13m, not weighed but pretty fat.)_

I would have packed up and gone home now except that doc dog, who had just come in, fishless, told me he'd heard on the radio that Wayne, one of our gang, had nailed a very large Spaniard and was paddling back in from Sunshine Reef (about an hour's paddle away). Being unsure as to whether anyone else had a camera I resolved to tidy my gear up and then hang around until he came back in. I'm glad I did. Here are some pics...









_Firstly, jimbo arrived, long before the others. He'd caught a shark and kept it for the table._









_Then whalebait and Wayne arrived off the beach. I hadn't heard this until just before they hit the beach, but whalebait had scored his first ever Spaniard (1.2m, 14kg) after Wayne had nailed his._

Then Wayne paddled in, his yak obviously heavily loaded.









_Wayne's fishbox on his Profish isn't big enough..._









_Wayne's beast, 1.4m and 21kg._









_Discussions on the beach about tactics and techniques. Note Jaro, with crutches and long socks, who is champing at the bit to get back into it but can't until May, when his replacement hip will be strong enough._

Thanks for reading AKFFers. Tight lines


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

NICE you've done it again noosa yakers


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

the skies are clear and "The Sunshine" is back  
I'm I Jealous?? >>>> No Way. :shock: 
well done guys


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

You and your mates are still running hot Kev, thats a great session mate.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Great post Sunshiner top morning for the crew. I thought the model was a bit over dressed not to your normal standard ;-) ;-) .

Cheers
Ant


----------



## boc (Feb 17, 2009)

What a great morning, no doubt about it being paradise when everyones going home with fish like that.
cheers
Ben


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

How far is it from Drewvale to Noosa? Looks like it would be worth the trip if you ask me!!!!!

Well done guys.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Lose the question mark Kev. Paradise.

I'm still yet to pluck up the courage to get a girl to pose with fish. In Sydney I'd just get arrested.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Kevin , sensational fish , you guys really do it well , your always getting some sort of big fish and lovely lady , i wonder if you could arrange to come in with the fish at the nude beach up there and post 36 or 76 photos for us


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Bazzoo.... you wanna see Kev nakid!! hmmm I have seen him in his wetsuit and that was scary enough hahahaha

Excellent job lads, I hit Moffats with Stu and got several Sweetlip and a nice snapper, Stu has the pics but nothing on your efforts, once again I take my hat of to you, and Jarro, can't kill him, nothing will keep him away from the Noosa boys. Well done there mate and I hope the recovery is both swift and smooth.

Whale bait!!! Mate the drought is over, good effort.

PP


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Love the photo of the Spaniard only 1/2 of the way into the hatch.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like good feeds all round, what a haul!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

What a session Kev. It might be time for another run up the highway me thinks!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

ant said:


> ... I thought the model was a bit over dressed not to your normal standard ;-) ;-) . Cheers
> Ant


Yes, ant. I know. She was the only young lady on the beach and was about to leave in a rented double yak with a male friend. I'll try harder next time.



bazzoo said:


> .., i wonder if you could arrange to come in with the fish at the nude beach up there and post 36 or 76 photos for us


G'day baz. I have considered that but I'm not sure I could keep the camera steady enough ;-)



WayneD said:


> How far is it from Drewvale to Noosa? Looks like it would be worth the trip if you ask me!!!!! Well done guys.


It's less than two hours by car from Brisbane airport, Wayne. Glad to see you've blooded your new yak. You're welcome anytime. We have several guys from Brisbane who join us from time to time. Check out Noosa Yakkers blog (link in signature below) for details on getting in touch with us.



paddleparra said:


> Bazzoo.... you wanna see Kev nakid!! hmmm I have seen him in his wetsuit and that was scary enough hahahaha
> ...PP


Hey Brian, at my age we don't really care how we look, still pulls the chicks, though ;-)



AJD said:


> What a session Kev. It might be time for another run up the highway me thinks!


G'day AJ. As for WayneD, you're welcome anytime

Thanks all for your comments. I thought you'd find it interesting that I came back with a 1.13m Spaniard, smugly expecting it to be the catch of the day, but was pipped by two bigger ones :shock: . Must try harder

Kev


----------



## Notshy (Oct 26, 2008)

Great Fish there Sunshine!! As for paradise...hmmm... Reading your posts has had me really excited to getting down to your part of the country! We rolled into Noosa last Sunday after spending a great two weeks in Hervey Bay and a night at Double Island Point. We honestly couldn't get out of Noosa quick enough. Of course it's up to individual taste but for me, paradise it is not! Maybe once upon a time before the yuppies turned it into their play ground but We've seen so many other better places in our travels, albeit probably with not so many large fish at such a close distance form shore. If ya love it enjoy it!.....just my humble opinion.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Notshy said:


> Great Fish there Sunshine!! As for paradise...hmmm... Reading your posts has had me really excited to getting down to your part of the country! We rolled into Noosa last Sunday after spending a great two weeks in Hervey Bay and a night at Double Island Point. We honestly couldn't get out of Noosa quick enough. Of course it's up to individual taste but for me, paradise it is not! Maybe once upon a time before the yuppies turned it into their play ground but We've seen so many other better places in our travels, albeit probably with not so many large fish at such a close distance form shore. If ya love it enjoy it!.....just my humble opinion.


G'day Notshy

I'm sorry your opinion of Noosa differs from mine but that's human nature. Possibly you arrived on the busiest day of the week (Sunday) and tried to access the busiest place (Hastings Street/Main Beach). In my 64 years I've lived in many places and must admit that, in the last 15 years since I moved to Sunshine Beach, I sometimes think I must have died and gone to heaven. As for "_before the yuppies turned it into their play ground_" I think that's an opinion you would have difficulty forming and justifying in the time you say you spent here.

I'm very happy to show visitors (incl AKFF members) *my* Noosa and have done so frequently. If I'd known you were coming I'd have put you in a yak on Monday morning and you could have joined us in the marine jungle which is on our doorstep. Alternatively I could have sent you on a forest walk in our headland National Park which would take you to some magnificent little beaches, not accessible by road vehicles.

There are doubtless many paradises around Australia and I hope you eventually find yours. Send me a PM if you're ever intending to come back this way -- and bring your yak ;-) .

Kev


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU+PvusAAB9fgAAQYKcACCAhFAA/79+gMADMQip+Ak9JPKaeownqGhoYYJgTAQ0ZNMBoJok2KZlG0gyaPSIZBrK3tb53x0bfYcAQhHj5CG5l1F5d57+jvDTxHCKK9xnrk+zPTsY0BgbUxk6GbqDfXB8CFSP5mqlGGLrITNG8nzF8ErhCXC0BsiQu8X6NamZDqRiBmWXMwvPMe55G00HEcYtBtEfWyrVggUyNyyQIdkScQu8gyso0oG2c3pOqGCidBrAcErjpw5aqyVIHPnNiBWKyMCjIXJnpWxA4ZXhnJYT+LuSKcKEgnx991g==


----------

